# Hawker Hurricane



## Micdrow (Jan 6, 2008)

Article on the Hawker Hurricane

Enjoy


----------



## Nostalgair (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the post and article Micdrow. Very interesting.

I was indirectly involved with a Hawker Hurricane Mk. I that is undergoing restoration in the UK. It was originally crash landed on a beach near Dunkirk in 1940 and was recovered half a century later. It is a central "character" in my book, "Down to Earth".

Here's an image of the aircraft taken some time back.







Cheers

Owen


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 8, 2008)

Nostalgair said:


> Thanks for the post and article Micdrow. Very interesting.
> 
> I was indirectly involved with a Hawker Hurricane Mk. I that is undergoing restoration in the UK. It was originally crash landed on a beach near Dunkirk in 1940 and was recovered half a century later. It is a central "character" in my book, "Down to Earth".
> 
> ...



Very cool Owen, I will have too look when I get home, If Im thinking right I have a picture in a book some where that shows it on the beach with the tail part missing. You said this was taken a while back. Is it a static display or or will it be flyable?

Many thanks for the info.


----------



## Nostalgair (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi again,

The Hurricane is under restoration to full flying status.

If you think there'd be interest, I could start a thread on this particular machine.

Cheers

Owen


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 8, 2008)

Nostalgair said:


> Hi again,
> 
> The Hurricane is under restoration to full flying status.
> 
> ...



Up to you but I think there is alway interest in any type of restoration project, especially when i covers WWII aircraft.


----------

